# Who do I see for "counselling"?



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

I was on Celexa that seemed to do wonders for my social anxiety but my unrelated "general anxiety" was a disaster and it did nothing for my GAD. I totally collapsed and would like guidance to help me become as normal as I can be.

My GP has switched me onto Zoloft for the next year.

Now I want to see someone for "counselling" regarding my anxiety and negative obsessive thoughts. Who would I go to? Therapy/counselling/psychiatry is all new to me and I have no idea who I go to.

Are therapists, counsellors, psychiatrists, psychologists all the same?

Also, after knowing me and working with me for a year, I would also like them to provide a professional opinion in a letter so that I can attempt to go back to a job I left before.

Who would fit this description of what I'm looking for

-----

For those of you in Ontario Canada, anything that is covered by OHIP or at least subsidized by the government would be excellent. But if I have to pay, I will have to pay.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Teehee said:


> Are therapists, counsellors, psychiatrists, psychologists all the same?


If you visit the "Social Anxiety Disorder" link at the top (or click here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/#treatassess ) you'll find a description of various professionals.

I'm only a little familiar of these approaches based on what I've heard from others. Their focus and area or expertise may vary, even for the same profession. So you may need to visit a few.

Hopefully, others can provide more insight into how to look for one that can work with your specific issues.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

there is a lot of new information on that site. I wasn't even aware of some of those treatments.


----------



## lifeuptimize (Jan 30, 2016)

If you want to suggestion then i will suggest to you proper counseling.Counselling is one of the best ways for anxiety problem.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

I will also suggest you counselling, it will help you feel better.


----------

